# the snow is coming



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

watched a few tiny little flurries fall this morning in cleveland right by the lake, nothing major at all but i could not believe it. its almost as if we are just skipping fall


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep it on your side of the lake!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

got it, sending it right your way!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell it to make a stop in Erie on the way! Hahaha


----------

